# My Test-E 500mg 10 week Blog/Progress Log



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

I thought it would be best to keep a progress log of my cycle. Not only to help me, but to help others. Although i am 4 weeks in.

Anyway, my cycle is: -

Test E 500mg for 10 weeks

My diet plan is found here: Bulking Diet

My supplements are:

Weightgain

Pure Whey Protein

BCAA's

Multi-Vitamins and Vit-C

Omega3 and Flaxseed Oil

Week 1.

First Jab - 5hitting myself. Had jab in upper delt, pain for a week, swelling, pretty red and was very worried. However all ok now.

Week 2.

Found out it is best to jab in the ass, did my right cheek, jab went well. Again very sore for 5-7 days, couldn't sleep walking funny and painful. All ok in the end. Strength is going up, body is changing, scales are showing an increase.

Week 3.

Time for the left cheek, same as above in week 2.

* This is where i am starting to see a difference, im getting stronger, and the weight is coming along nicely!

Week 4.

Back to the right cheek again now, hoping the pain wouldnt be as bad, and thankfully ive had no pain at all, made up so happy! By this time i am making good gains, seeing an obvious difference in size, strength has increased dramatically! People are commenting on the difference.

Current side effects i have noticed, my head has gone fat, few people are telling me that its looks swollen and puffy! Not happy about that!

Pro's - Im like a dog on heat!!! Keeping the missues happy, although she is totally against what im doing.

I am in week 5 now, last night i went out, didnt dink as i have not done for 3-4 months now, all my girlfriends mate have noticed the difference as we dont see them that often....so its defo working!

More to follow, will post before and after pics to date.

Cheers guys


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

BEFORE PICTURES:

-------------------


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Is the pufyness bad? I think you can take something to reduce the bloat proviron or somethin. Dont quote me on it, but do a search.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

nemises_gendo said:


> Is the pufyness bad? I think you can take something to reduce the bloat proviron or somethin. Dont quote me on it, but do a search.


When comparing pics when i was on holiday last year, yes there is a difference, it has changed. Head wise i look better last year. But i hope when i come off the gear and cut down the carbs it will go.

Has anyone else had this problem? And does it go away? Other than that so far im only happy!


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Mate get an AI, it prevents bloat, bloat is horrible. Try adex at 0.5mg eod:thumb:


I have got adex - does this remove / prevent bloat? I though it was for Gyno prevention!

I have kind of messed up my cycle abit! My original plan was HCG 10 weeks 5000iu twice a week for duration of cycle, and adex 0.5mg eod for 10 weeks, 4 weeks in and i have not followed this!!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Its a regular side, it wil go away its just water. Cut down on salt.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

my diet has done me good so far, however it probably will give me load as there a lot of carbs due to it be a bulking diet.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

PICTURES TAKEN AT WEEK 4.

----------------------------

I was a little over 13stone before starting, currently 90kg - 14stone.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

The puffy face will just be water retention mate, nothing to worry about its a normal side that most people suffer from.

A stone in a month is good gaining mate. Keep it up.

GHS


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah the gains have been great so far, i tend to use the mirror to judge the gains, but the scales are showing its working. I hope to get to near 15stone. This Thursday will be my 5th jab, so i think if i can eat like i am, maybe a bit more i should get that goal. Im gonna expect to loose some weight during PCT but overall ill be happy with 14.5stone.

Not worried about my jabs anymore as last weeks was fine and i think im used to it now, so no pain!!

Will post more info up lata, training plan, PCT plan, and pics of the test im using.

Just so anyone wanting to go on test has all my experiences to read which will hopefully help them!


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

shoulders and bis looking better. keep this thread up, im very interested


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

good thread mate. keep it up.


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

the test-e, is it pharma or ugl? and which lab?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Excellent progress matey, good journal what's your training split?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

The Test-E im taking looks like: -

--------------------------------


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have noticed the difference in my shoulders an bi's. But my back is looking a lot bigger!

I did a 110kg bench press today (my personal best) 

My training split is:

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Back

Thursday - Shoulders / Traps

Friday - Bi and Tri.

Somewhere i am going to add my legs in there, but because of the pain ive had from the jabs ive been a bit limited on this. And to be honest, a tad lazy as i hate doing my legs. My training buddy dont do his legs so its hard on your own! But its got to be done!!!

Abs is going to get done 15mins after each session.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow to the progress pictures :thumb:

Adex is used to prevent gyno by blocking the aromatase enzyme from converting test to estrogen. Estrogen brings water retention so....

If you use just nolva the estrogen will still be there, it will just be blocked from the breast tissue receptors.

Of course, neither can stop bloat from poor diet.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

5 weeks in on a test cycle and you haven't trained legs yet, is that a joke

Sorry mate but thats ridiculous imo, what are your reasons for training may I ask?

Edit: I wasn't trying to sound condescending but I was interested in this thread,

I can't take it serious now


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> 5 weeks in on a test cycle and you haven't trained legs yet, is that a joke
> 
> Sorry mate but thats ridiculous imo, what are your reasons for training may I ask?
> 
> ...


Well dont read it then!

I have been training my legs, but i was in pain from the jabs in my a55, hurt walking let alone doin legs. Its my first cycle so im learning from this, i know its a mistake but now im used to the jabs im gonna do my legs.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> Well dont read it then!
> 
> I have been training my legs, but i was in pain from the jabs in my a55, hurt walking let alone doin legs. Its my first cycle so im learning from this, i know its a mistake but now im used to the jabs* im gonna do my legs.*


 :thumbup1:

Dont take the hump mate, its a major mistake, I'm pretty sure everyone would

agree tbh.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Dont take the hump mate, its a major mistake, I'm pretty sure everyone would
> 
> agree tbh.


Im not taking the hump at all, i know i should have been training legs.... i mentioned that and explained why.

I'll learn for the next time, just that i have been sore from the jabs.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Wow to the progress pictures :thumb:
> 
> Adex is used to prevent gyno by blocking the aromatase enzyme from converting test to estrogen. Estrogen brings water retention so....
> 
> ...


Cheers, would you say im diet is poor and this is the reason for bloat? It seems to be doing alright for me so far, is there anything you would change?


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Mate get an AI, it prevents bloat, bloat is horrible. Try adex at 0.5mg eod:thumb:


 I find 0.5 e3d does the job though I'm on 1ml t350 e5d


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

As dc55 has said above - carbs & salt control them you will not 'bloat' as much. i use proviron to reduce my water retention only when it gets really bad, yours dont seem to bad at all from your pictures just stick it out if you want to stay lean cut up later on, concentrate on growing as much as possible for now.

*YOU NEED TO TRAIN LEGS*


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

My plan for now is just to get as big as i can, then cut down a little for my holiday. Then hit another cycle 6-8 weeks after finished PCT.

I will look into my diet, i have 4 pieces of granary bread per day and basmti rice. (dont think thats the correct spelling).

Due to get my adex this weekend. So will start that asap.

Happy with the gains so far, would just like my upper chest to come out like my lower chest now and for the gains to keep going as they are over the remaining 5 weeks.

will post more pics up in a few weeks. Probably week 7 then final week 10. Ideally i would like to get to 15stone, hard ask but i think its possible the way i have grown so far!

Question: -

-----------

Regards my legs: - I need to fit legs into my training plan now, what days would be best to do this, seperate day or split it with the same day as arms and shoulders, eg

Arms & Calves

Shoulder & Upper legs?


----------



## furby (Jan 23, 2008)

My Split goes

Monday Chest

Tuesday Back and Biceps

Thursday Shoulders and Triceps

Friday Legs

2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off split

Hope this helps


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

why does test seem to have a massive impact on shoulders...


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> *My plan for now is just to get as big as i can*


 so dont worry about water retention then.



pbul2004 said:


> Regards my legs: - I need to fit legs into my training plan


 I keep a whole day for legs mate, i put up my own routine a while ago. hammer your legs hard they are a big muscle group..you'll start to enjoy the pain after a while


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

dantheman said:


> why does test seem to have a massive impact on shoulders...


It has a massive impact on all the muscles you train mate, if you are eating and training and...resting properly.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool.

I will train legs Sunday then. Just that my training partner cant do Tuesday. So i have to do mon, wed, thurs and friday. He has 1 session on arms. So ill have to do legs on Sunday, that way i get a bit of a break during weekend.

Not too sure if this would be classed as over training having only 2 rest days - Tues and Sat.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dantheman said:


> why does test seem to have a massive impact on shoulders...


Purely anecdotal and I dont remember who said it but in the past it has been mentioned here that the Delts have more androgen receptors in. Its a theory with some credibility but I dont know how true it is.

SD


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

itraininthedark said:


> It has a massive impact on all the muscles you train mate, if you are eating and training and...resting properly.


oddly enough with me and other people it seems to make their shoulders just fantastically massive, and the rest of their body just grows.

maybe its just me.


----------



## steppy78 (Oct 21, 2008)

are you still getting pain after jabs. i used to after sustanon untill someone told me to put vial in boiling water for a couple minutes before using it to thin upor something seemed to work for me. i used to have dead legs for days after jabs.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

thats one thing i have noticed is my delts and shoulders, they have really come out good. But then again so has the rest of me! 5 weeks left just hope it continues.

The jabs dont hurt me now, i think once the jab site has been opened from my first one, the 2nd didnt hurt at all, we will see this thurs when i do the right cheek.


----------



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

could i just mate what pct your going to be using as i due to be doing the same course as you and was planning my pct as;

then for pct starting from 11th week

HGC pregnyl 5000i.u a week for 2 weeks

13th week 150clomid

14th week 100clomid

15th week 50clomid

with nolva on hand aswell


----------



## Stevro (Jun 17, 2008)

How long had you been training before you started your cycle?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Test E - 500mg 10 weeks

HCG 500iu x 2 per week for 10 weeks.

Adex - 0.5mg EOD 10 weeks.

Clomid - 100mg per day for 3 weeks

Nolva - 20mg per day for 4 weeks

That was my plan, but 5 weeks in and ive fooked up, not started the hcg or adex yet!!

I have been training since i was 17, im 24 now, but ive been at it solid for 3 years now and gone from 11.5 to 14stone.... and counting now im on gear, hoping to be 15 by end of cycle!


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

This is certainly an interesting thread. I knowthis is your first cycle, however I think in many ways I have still learnt a thing or two from that which you have presented and what others have said. I am due to start my first one this coming April.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

jab 5 tonight, right a55 cheek.

Hopefully wont be sore, the left one wasnt last week.

Think i have grown a little more. My work shirts are getting tighter and tighter now! :thumb:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> My work shirts are getting tighter and tighter now! :thumb:


Wash your shirts ona lower temperature and they wont shrink as much


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> Wash your shirts ona lower temperature and they wont shrink as much


 Take to long, i just buy them tight to start with.

:lol:

No seriously

Dan- Packing on the size dude, same cycle as me.


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking good mate, like people have said. Shoulders are looking very good.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Did shoulders 2nite, i had a baggy shirt a few week ago... now its tight as a nuns c*#@!!

Think some new clothes will have to be bought XL! 

Jab at 9pm 2nite, duno why but still get bit nervous even tho im ok with it now lol

Might get some more pics dun as well.

Spk lata


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Jab was pretty sore 2nite! See how i am 2moz normally about 8pm it starts killing, but i hope it aint gonna be as bad as the first 4!


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Starting the HCG and Adex next week which will lead right up to PCT, 4 weeks of test left!

Weighing in at 92kg now, will post pics up late next week.

Mum and dad have said i look 'unreal' as in fake. Not a compliment, but ill take it as one!

Gains are good! Im already thinking about next cycle lol


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Started Doxycycline capsules 2day, getting bad flare up of spots on my neck. Also have Quinoderm cream and Panoxyl face wash...hopefully this will keep them away


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

keep us posted on how the doxycycline capsules react with the slare up of spots on your neck.


----------



## Tiny_T (Aug 21, 2008)

sounding good mate. im starting boldenon 400mg week and test e 500mg week, been on it a week but can feel the slight strength gains !!! keep it up


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Great thread pal, well done with your gains so far!

I'm looking at doing a similar course soon, just a couple of questions, are you using the HCG in both the course and PCT? And why?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Did 125kg bench press 2nite. Gains are still coming, 6th week of test e this week!

The doxycycline has worked before when i get a flare up, they have gone down now, but i think this was the facewash and quinoderm cream. Ill keep you updated tho how i get on with it!

HCG, my original plan was to use it for the 10 week duration of the cycle at 500iu twice a week for 10 weeks. Now i am going to use it 500iu twice a week up until PCT. Although my mate still hasnt dropped it off yet!

My nuts havent really shrunk yet anyway, but will take it anyway.

My other mate was saying get on NAP 50's but the mate i get the gear off sed its very bad and dangerous so i think ill steer clear of that one!


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh and i will get some new pics up later this week, i think ive gone a little bigger! I certainly looked it after my chest session anyway! Maybe that was the pump!

Cant wait for next cycle already!!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> My other mate was saying get on NAP 50's but the mate i get the gear off sed its very bad and dangerous so i think ill steer clear of that one!


Nap50's are homewreckers IMO!! ended up covered in a sheet of acne with those things too... some think that they are ok though.. i lost the plot on these things... how does it make sense for you to throw in Nap50's midway through your cycle?? :confused1:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

If anyting you'd want to be using Nap50's at a start of a course to help get things rolling not throw them in half way. Keep up training legs, they are a huge muscle group with a large cytoplasm for a potential big release of natural testosterone once stressed upon. Training legs will help you grow !

Looking good for your first course. Keep it up.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wont be doing NAP's as my mate said the exact same thing. I just wondered what they were. His exact words were 'Homewreckers' as well.

I am doing my legs with my arms now, my plan looks like

Mon - Chest

Tues - Rest

Wed - Back

Thurs - Shoulders

Fri - Arms + Legs

How does that look? I am going to have 2 full rest days in the weekend as im totally knackered after work and all the gym sessions during the week.

If Friday seems too much for one session, would doing calves on Thursday and upper legs on Friday with arms be ok?

My mate who gets the gear is having problems with the supplier at the mo, and cant get the adex or hcg for another week. Pi55ed off. :-(


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> 'Homewreckers'


not everyone finds them that bad but from personal experiences, and those of some friends i wouldnt touch them with a barge pole.



pbul2004 said:


> My mate who gets the gear is having problems with the supplier at the mo, and cant get the adex or hcg for another week. Pi55ed off. :-(


Im having bad supplier problems at moment too where i am, its just one of those things sometimes it happens.. but there's always another supplier around the corner!!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

pbul2004 said:


> I wont be doing NAP's as my mate said the exact same thing. I just wondered what they were. His exact words were 'Homewreckers' as well.
> 
> I am doing my legs with my arms now, my plan looks like
> 
> ...


I'd personally work arms on the days they are being used.

E.g when training chest, work your triceps as they are already preexhausted from the chest workout. Same with Biceps do them after a back workout.

Mon - Chest/Tris

Tues - Off

Weds - Back/Bis

Thurs - Off

Friday - Shoulders/Calves

Saturday- Off

Sunday - Quads/Hams

Tuesday - Chest/Tris

etc


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah i used to do exactly that - Chest/Tri and Back/Bis. But the lad i train with doesnt do legs and he has a session on arms. Which is a pain, but i might have to miss a session with him and train on my own in order to get my legs done. It would look like

Mon - Chest / Tri

Tues - REST

Wed - Back/Biceps

Thur - Shoulders/Traps

Friday - Legs.

That looks a whole lot better, just means ill have to f'ck him off on the Friday session! This week ill fit my legs with the other days and start this as of next week, as already done chest yesterday.

Im gonna give my mate the 'supplier' another week, but ive already paid for it which is the annoying thing. But he said he will get it from somewhere else and i wouldnt have to pay again... dam right lol


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just wondering how much the average price of 10-12weeks of adex would cost at 0.5mg eod? He is having problems getting hold of it and said he will try get the cash back if he cant get it.

In the meantime he said he has Priviron i could use, at no cost until adex comes in or i get the cash back


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

UG stuff shouldn't cost too much.

You could look at liquidex instead, though some do take ages to deliver by all accounts.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

itraininthedark said:


> Nap50's are homewreckers IMO!!


Sorry mate, mind giving us a brief explanation on what NAP 50 is? and why it's a 'homewrecker'? .... Cheers


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

volatileacid said:


> Sorry mate, mind giving us a brief explanation on what NAP 50 is? and why it's a 'homewrecker'? .... Cheers


http://www.steroid.com/Anadrol-50.php

Dont knwo about bein "homewreckers", but majority of people that take them suffer from side affects, me included.

:thumb:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

volatileacid said:


> Sorry mate, mind giving us a brief explanation on what NAP 50 is? and why it's a 'homewrecker'? .... Cheers


hope you like reading - 'nap 50 - http://bodybuilderschoice.com/rbAnapolon-.html



itraininthedark said:


> *not everyone finds them that bad* but from *personal experiences*, and those of *some *friends *i* wouldnt touch them with a barge pole


each to there own, everyone is affected differently, some things that affect me 'wrongly' :confused1: may be fine with someone else.. but will always advise some one against something that has had a bad affect on me  because im nice.. :thumbup1:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> Just wondering how much the average price of 10-12weeks of adex would cost at 0.5mg eod? He is having problems getting hold of it and said he will try get the cash back if he cant get it.


Different people buy things for different prices, thats something to take up with your friends supplier it should not cost too much. TBH your lucky to be getting cash back at all!



pbul2004 said:


> In the meantime he said he has Priviron i could use, at no cost until adex comes in or i get the cash back


PROVIRON good stuff IMO for many things, there is quite a few threads on this worth a search matey.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Oxymethalone 50mg tabs. I got severe acne from these. Never again.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Will get some pics up 2nite.

Ive had no sides or anything but i would have liked to have started the hcg and adex by now! Ohwell.

See what happens by next week, if he cant get it ill start Priviron and get the cash back!

My weight has been stuck at 91.5kg for the past 2 weeks which is annoying me since the amount i piled on in the first 4 weeks!!


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

might be getting adex this weekend  about time!!

Ive gone up for 92kg now.

Only got 4 weeks left gutted lol.

Need to change diet when i finish, im getting a bit too chubby for me liking, on my face, chin and belly.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Getting really paranoid this week. How do you know when you are getting Gyno? Im nipples are getting very sensitive. Under my arm pit was sore the other day, what seemed like a red blemish.

Noticed what i think is slight stretch marks, but im hoping it was just the t-shirts lining i was wearing as it was a bit too tight. But its been over a day now, so im thinking the worst.

My heads just abit fu'cked this weekend!!!


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Gonna do Nolva and Clomid 2 weeks after last jab of test.

My mate cant get any Adex at the mo. The original plan was Adex for the 10 weeks, but he cant get any from anywhere!!!


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

oh ok, i had the nolva for the pct, but i cud get some more for pct as well.

Is this signs of gyno, my mate sed dont worry, ull know about it if u get it.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes i think my mate has got Privion and said i can use that for time being, im not sure how much hes got tho. Then take the adex when it eventaully arrives!

Some bad things ive noticed since being on gear -

1. Started getting stretch marks under arm pits (is there any cream anyone is aware of that can remove these??)

2. Water retention - head is like a balloon.

3. Gone a bit fat (stomach)

4. Skin is celulite looking. I dont think it is this but it looks bit horrible. This may be due to bulking. And i hope it goes when cut down.

Good things ive noticed -

1. Increase in stength ALOT!

2. Increase in size and mass.

Will the negatives just be part of bulking and will not be permenent??


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

When you bulk you will bloat out a bit (if your just mass building that is, which i assume you are and your eating loads of carbs etc) some lads prefer a slower rate of growth but remain lean (water retention low, low carb diets etc). personally I can't be bothered i just stuff my face full of food, my ar5e i fill with test and im away.. i worry about dieting down down when it gets to the end of april start of may so i can look good in a tight top for a month or two in the summer. If your not likin the water retention, adjust your diet!! less moaning more action matey! :thumb:


----------



## lethal86 (Jan 13, 2009)

About the stretch marks, i have them in the same place (not done a course yet though), i put bio-oil on them, helps abit IMO but i don't think you will get rid of them completely. They will eventually go white and will be much less noticable.


----------



## Squeler45 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a touch of gyno i got from a dbol only co**** i run. They get sensitive and icthy. Also if you use sunbeds they will fade the stretch marks but the only way to completley remove them is through laser treatment.

Does anyone know once you get gyno during the co**** when you stop the co**** does the gyno stop growing?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

strech marks cant be hlped from the outside in anyway no matter what the creams say, glad to hear your having good effects on the cycle mate


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

You'll find when you come off the gear the bloat look will taper down due to the water rentention gained from diet. If diet is spot on you can control the water retention.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah im having quitre a bit of carbs. Rice, granary break, oat cake, weightgain shakes etc.

I think what i am going to do is carry on bulking till end of cycle, then going on a cutting up diet. Last jab of test is 19th March, then i got PCT.

I want to be in good lean condition for my holiday to Cuba on June 5th! Hopefully that will be enough time to loose the water retention and cut up!!!??

Still bit gutted about the stretch marks, although they arent too noticeable. Maybe this is coz i have grown alot in a short space of time.

Isnt that Bio-oil ment to be really expensive? My mate said Vitamin E Cream is good or cocco butter cream. I really dont want them to appear near my chest.

Next cycle my diet will remain clean and not as many carbs.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

If im bulking to end of PCT, it will leave me 1 month to cut up before hols, got to wait 2 weeks after last jab of test and then got a 4 week PCT.

My mate still aint got the adex, so im gonna get his Provirin off him.

Ive have noticed a small lump under the armput as well this week, any ideas what this could be? i dont think its a spot, its white


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

New Pics, 7th Week / 7th Jab.

------------------------------


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hoping when ive finished bulking the fat i have around my chest will go!

You will see what i mean on my next pics when i was on about my skin going abit saggy, at the bottom of my back.

Will this go once i diet down?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

you have some good progress here mate, keep it up, dont worry about water retention that will taper away.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

front delts looking large mate, nice one.

i see slight puffiness you mention, sure that'l fade after cycle and when your not pounding away the calories.

muscle takes years to build, fat takes weeks to lose! :thumbup1:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

A lot of what you mention is water rentention. This will go down once you come off gear.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cheers guys.

I hope this does go when i do cut down. My lower back looks like i have celulite!

But im made up with the gains. I look bigger than what i do in them pics, but i can see the progress since the first pics!!!

Im weighing in at 93kg. My overall goal is to get to 16stone then cut right down to a lean ripped 15.

But after this cycle i think im going to cut down a little just to see how easy i can get rid of that fat....just to put my mind at rest and stop me being paranoid like i am now about it!


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

* My mate can not get any Adex at all!

What can i use with the same effects as adex?

He said he had Privon. Or get some more nolva and take that during cycle but i heard thats bad???


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

pbul2004 said:


> * My mate can not get any Adex at all!
> 
> What can i use with the same effects as adex?
> 
> He said he had Privon. Or get some more nolva and take that during cycle but i heard thats bad???


Get yourself some liquid AI from a research site. Chemone are supposedly the quickest to deliver.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

50mg of ProvironED will combat the aromatase coverting too much testo to estrogen. The reason it happens is (a chain of things) mainly your body is not utilizing all the test you inject. Adex is wiping the floor but Proviron have the nice sex-drive enhancement effect to take into consideration. Also remember you need some estrogen to grow as well.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

geezuz said:


> 50mg of ProvironED will combat the aromatase coverting too much testo to estrogen. The reason it happens is (a chain of things) mainly your body is not utilizing all the test you inject. Adex is wiping the floor but Proviron have the nice sex-drive enhancement effect to take into consideration. Also remember you need some estrogen to grow as well.


Proviron isn't an AI though mate, it's just a weak, non-suppressive androgen.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just spoke to my mate, he cant get Adex full stop. So im pretty pi55ed off... lost my money by the looks of it.

Anyway - I told him about Chemone, which they didnt have but he has got me Provizan? Not Proviron. He said this will remove water retention, but im still unsure if this would stop gyno, i have had no signs of it up to now.

Has anyone heard or used this Provizan?????


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

could do with some help on this guys, is Provizan ok?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Chemone is a website mate - put it into google and look for anastrozole - this is arimidex.

They are classed as research chemicals and are basically liquid versions of what you would get in tabs.

Never heard of provizan but if it's a generic name for proviron, it won't help bloat much.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

ive found a few websites about provizan it is a fat burner. Maybe he has given us this for the water retention i have.

http://www.durescouk.com/weight-loss.htm

http://www.cagewarriors.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-10931.html

http://www.cagewarriors.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-10931.html

I was just wondering if anyone has heard of this or used it?

Is this site for anastrozole safe to use??


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

pbul2004 said:


> ive found a few websites about provizan it is a fat burner. Maybe he has given us this for the water retention i have.
> 
> http://www.durescouk.com/weight-loss.htm
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dc55 said:


> Can take a while though!!!


Chemone are supposedly quite a bit quicker than the others.

Have you used yours yet, mr.plod?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

from what i have read on these they are for serious shredding up, something im not really looking to do yet.

I'll have a look at that site now..cheers

Just stressed out with all the arsing about thats been going on, and not to mention loosing money for my adex i paid for!!!!

My goal is to get big mass and these tablets hes got my looks like id loose everything ive gained!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i have used provisan in the past, to get if of all my what you call "loose skin".

pbul2004, you seem to be asking the same questions over and over again so ill try sum things up for you a little (hope it helps clear the air for you):

Water retention will go when you finish your cycle.

Water retention can be controlled with diet.

You dont get gyno in your armpit its probably a spot

Provisan will get rid off all fat and water from your body (it did with me!!) but i was dieting hard also at the time (a rare occurance also)

Proviron will cut water retention and give you a libido boost. 

If you do start to get gyno and you are not taking any adex.. do not worry, just slam in some nolva.

Its unfortunate your mate cant get the adex, but some sources are ar5es we all meet them sooner or later!! which is why it should all be legalised and sold in asda. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> i have used provisan in the past, to get if of all my what you call "loose skin".
> 
> pbul2004, you seem to be asking the same questions over and over again so ill try sum things up for you a little (hope it helps clear the air for you):
> 
> ...


lol, i know im repeating a little bit, just with it being my first cycle i dont wana fcuk anything up and end up with a pair of ti'ts or loose all my gains (as my gains have been good).

I might just take the Provisan off him anyway as its free. I did read the it supresses your appetite so that your never hungry, which in PCT would be a bad thing.

When im cutting up after PCT i might take this before holiday to get rid of the water retention and fat. Then when i get back look into doing another mass gaining cycle.

So any signs of gyno throw Nolva in and it will sort it out? As for HCG will this result in gyno being more likely?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Mate if your getting itchy or puffy nips stop messing about and get on the Nolva now, it works mate but if you leave it too late you could end up with permenent scare tissue in them!

Start taking 40mg ed now and taper it down to 20mg ed once the symtoms have gone then remain on that dose until the end of your cycle..........this fat burner product is of no use to you here!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

fat burner wont get rid of gyno matey.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

A lump under his armpit could well be gland related/a lymph node.

He can reduce the bloat by running an AI - some bloat will be down to excess estrogen floating around in his system. Nolva won't stop this.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

yup nolva wont get rid of the excess estrogen!!!

If you cant get hold of any arimidex - use what you have got at hand, if all you have is proviron.. just use that if its indeed getting that bad, until you get hold of some adex.... but fom your pictures you look fine.

As for the lump.. ar eyou sure its not a spot? cyst? wart? Piece of chicken?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

He does not have access to an AI guys hence why I suggested getting on the Nolva as he is worried about gyno, Nolva is his best and only available option unless I have mis-read this thread!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

if YOU ACTUALLY HAVE GYNO... ^^^as above^^^


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

I dont have gyno...The adex was to prevent this. I am going to have to get this elsewhere. I only have 3 weeks left of my cycle now, so time is ticking!

I havent got any proviron, he got me that fat burning 5hit instead, hes still fcuking around. Going else where next cycle, really not happy with it.

So until i get adex i should start the Nolva now? And if i do get adex i wont need proviron then will i as well?

Basically adex is a must!!!!

I dont look or feel like i am getting or have got gyno. Im just cautious of that fact that its possible!

And still not got the HCG, so thats going to have to be run late as welll (not as planned)

PI55ED OFF!!!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

pbul2004 said:


> I dont have gyno...The adex was to prevent this. I am going to have to get this elsewhere. I only have 3 weeks left of my cycle now, so time is ticking!
> 
> I havent got any proviron, he got me that fat burning 5hit instead, hes still fcuking around. Going else where next cycle, really not happy with it.
> 
> ...


Mate we can't tell you what to do you have to make up your own mind but like I have already said if you are worried about gyno start taking the Nolva as it will prevent it, it will not do you any harm!

If you manage to source Adex again like already said this would be a better option and would combat your bloat too but you don't have it so just use what is available mate.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> *I dont have gyno*...The adex was to prevent this. I am going to have to get this elsewhere. I only have 3 weeks left of my cycle now, so time is ticking!


So dont worry then. *No* gyno = *No* tits = *OK*



pbul2004 said:


> he got me that fat burning 5hit instead, hes still fcuking around.


did you ask him to get you fat burning stuff?? Im confused here as early on in your thread your saying that your getting stuff from your mate who in turn is getting it off somebody else..so in this 'chain' find out where the problem is occuring and sort it out, is it the person (the source) giving stuff to your mate thats causing issues? if so, go see the source if your mate cant sort it out. My source is a proper cnut but his stuff works so its worth the 5hit service he constantly gives us 



pbul2004 said:


> So until i get adex i should start the Nolva now? And if i do get adex i wont need proviron then will i as well?


If you Dont have gyno why are you gonna start taking nolva?? your going round and round in circles here mate asking same question :cursing:



pbul2004 said:


> I dont look or feel like i am getting or have got gyno. Im just cautious of that fact that its possible!


Yes it is possible.. but you havent got it have you? :cursing:



pbul2004 said:


> And still not got the HCG, so thats going to have to be run late as welll (not as planned)


When are you running HCG just in your PCT?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

pbul2004 said:


> Yes i think my mate has got Privion and said i can use that for time being, im not sure how much hes got tho. Then take the adex when it eventaully arrives!
> 
> Some bad things ive noticed since being on gear -
> 
> ...


some may not agree but why do people bulk up to the point where they getting fat aswell?i mean at the end of the cycle your just going to have more fat to shift

majority of the bloating will be from the diet aswell.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> *majority of the bloating will be from the diet aswell*.


we've told him fella, not to sure hes changed his diet though.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool, i got it now, thanks for your patience!!! i know im being a pain in the ar5e!

This is what my mate is telling me anyway....weather i believe it i duno! He said he gets it off someone else who then gets it off the main supplier who is being a [email protected] He is based in Birmingham i think. So the only person i know who to contact is my mate. Think im gonna have to face facts i wont get it...I will know thurs for defo ... so he says!

Diet has not changed...yet. Im looking into it at the moment. The stretch marks under my arms have gone a bit bigger. I just dont want them to appear on my chest.

Might be a daft question but if you have like them bits of skin in a lump shape on ur body, would test make them grow abit bigger, ive noticed some of them have doubled in size?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

So lets get this straight:

theres a main guy (guy no1), he gives it to another guy(guy no2), and your mate picks it up from him? If they are based in birmingham i will more than likely have met or know them or know someone who will know them. If you PM me i may be able to help you out a little. As for Supplier being a [email protected], most iv met are.. I wouldnt take it out on your mate or the guy hes picking it up from, go to guy no. 1. Also are you based around birmingham yourself?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes thats right, so hes kinda 3rd in the line before he gives the stuff over to me.

My mate lives in Warrington, but goes down Birmingham to see family at weekends. I live in Warrington as well. I will ask him 2nite for the guys name and ill pm you. That would be great of you if you can mate, thanks!

My mate keeps saying no one in Birmingham has got any adex and stocks are dry???? I dont really believe this... i think hes kinda trying blag me abit now.


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

pbul2004 said:


> Yes thats right, so hes kinda 3rd in the line before he gives the stuff over to me.
> 
> My mate lives in Warrington, but goes down Birmingham to see family at weekends. I live in Warrington as well. I will ask him 2nite for the guys name and ill pm you. That would be great of you if you can mate, thanks!
> 
> My mate keeps saying *no one in Birmingham has got any adex and stocks are dry?*??? I dont really believe this... i think hes kinda trying blag me abit now.


I wouldnt believe that lol


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

i dont lol....


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> Yes thats right, so hes kinda *3rd in the line* before he gives the stuff over to me.


Theres your problem, its not your mates fault then is it, its his chain of supply.. maybe you have no one else to point the finger at.



pbul2004 said:


> My mate keeps saying *no one in Birmingham has got any adex* and stocks are dry????.


I can not currently get any legit adex in brum, or know anyone who can either at the moment, so if hes picking up from same people it may well be true, ive been trying to get hold of aromasin/adex/or letro for the past 5 - 6 weeks theres been nothing at all my source just says hes got nothing like that in at moment god knows whats going on. If id ordered it in january i would have had plenty... got all the test in the world but no adex etc. what part of brum is he from?



pbul2004 said:


> I dont really believe this... i think hes kinda trying blag me abit now.


Your not a very good friend are you? You shouldnt use your mate as a scape goat, Your saying he goes to brum everyweekend to visit family, but *hes picking up your gear also*?.... so your asking him to do favours in *buying your stuff and then bringing it back to where you are*...has he asked you for any money on top of what you've paid for doing this? would you blame him if cops confiscated it?

Ive been in a similar predicament before you see mate, i pointed the finger at a good mate of mine when i lost out a couple of grand.. it wernt really his fault. it was his chain of supply. i lost a good friend because of that, so i hold friendships of extreme high importance.

If you *Private Message* me his name and where he trains i will make a few enquiries as i need adex too.


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

Great thread pbul2004, very interesting


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been a bit rash to point the finger, yes. But for months of being told this, that and the other it was annoying me. I am a good friend, but i didn't know what was going on and i had no ones else to blame. I should have had this stuff nearly 2 and a half months ago. But with it being my first cycle and experience using the stuff i didnt know how he gets hold of the stuff and there is shortage etc.

But he has rang me today and said the guy has got in and hes picking it up 2nite.....so we will see....


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Finally, i have the adex.... :bounce:

Just wondering if it looks legit etc?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

My plan now is the following: -

> Take 500iu 3 times EOD at 500iu for 4 weeks, right up until PCT.

> Take Adex 0.5mg EOD right up until PCT for 4 weeks. May do 0.25 throughout PCT see how i react.

> PCT as first planned with clomid and nolva.

2 weeks left of test!! :-(


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i got exact same stuff through on the weekend.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Im going to start taking that today then.

As well as he HCG which im starting 2nite.

HCG - 500iu 3 times per week, Mon, Wed and Friday.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Had my HCG shot 2nite...bit scary!

I had 1500iu. I injected it into my fat by pinching a good 2inches around the bottom of my stomach and put it in the fat there.

My plan now is to

Week 1 - 1500iu 3 times a week

Weeks 2-5 - 500iu 3 times a week

Then start PCT. The HCG will lead 1 week into my PCT.

Was 5hiting myself with the HCG. Just feel abit weird about it, putting pi55 in me, and where the jab went.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i shoot HCG Sub-Q nothing wrong with it wouldnt call it pi$$ as such unless your pi$$ing in a syringe and then shoving it in your self.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol nar not personally pi55ing in it. Glad its ok to wack it in the fat of belly. Was a bit unsure when my mate said do it there.

Anyway i went the docs today and told him after alot or stuttering that im on gear. His response wasnt bad, he joked and said its worked since last time i saw you, are you happy with the results! lol. Put me at ease.

Then he said that he doesnt recommend doing it (as most docs would anyway) and suggested that i come off or finish the course.

He started saying about family history (mine as cholestrol and heart problems) and he said that back in 2005 i had high sugar levels, and with the increase in test in my body it could lead to Diabeatees! (cant spell that).

So he has put me down for a blood test for the following: -

FCB,

Renal Profile,

Glucose,

Liver Profile,

Full Lipid Profile,

TFT

Dont know what most of them are tho.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

dont think test will give you diabetes.. but hey i could be wrong, Theres quite a few threads already on bllod work so have a read up there everythings explained, then once you've got your results put them up.


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

regarding the adex, take 1mg for a couple of days, if your sex drive dies you know its legit.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope its doesnt!!! Dont think it could tho, but i will have a search on it.

2nd jab HCG 2moz, doing 1500iu again and another 1500iu on Friday.

Taking Adex 0.5 EOD.

Them adex tablets are 1mg, its fookin hard to cut them in half they just break up into little pieces!


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

buy a tablet cutter mate.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

dont use a hammer to cut your tabs


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

i used a small sharp knife but it went everywhere. oh well, just eat the bits.

Will look into a tablet cutter.

Have you started your adex yet itraininthedark, as you got the same stuff i have?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

yep started as soon as i got it. instead of cutting through the tablets, score them then break them in half.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

gave that a go, went a bit better than my previous attempts!

The spots are out in force now!!! Getting a lot over my back, and starting to get little ones down my arms, they arent too bad for now tho!

Have start the Vitamin A, C and B5! None on my face or front of body so thats good!


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

One week of test left now...gutted. Just hope i recover fully with PCT.

Already thinking about a 2nd cycle! Whats good for lean mass gains?

My mate suggested Tren and Test P.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

tren& test p sounds good, really hardens me up. If you want more response to this question id suggest starting a new thread so you can get peoples thoughts.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

pbul2004 said:


> One week of test left now...gutted. Just hope i recover fully with PCT.
> 
> Already thinking about a 2nd cycle! Whats good for lean mass gains?
> 
> My mate suggested Tren and Test P.


Any gear is, technically, as it's down to diet :whistling:

Test P isn't going to be any different to long estered test though that's for sure.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

yep fully agree with that ba, low carbs high fats..ive personally found using test and tren to make me real hard from the offset, but htis has always been with good diet though

test p just kicks in quicker tbh pbul2004


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thats what my mate said it will harden you up. Which is what i want really, at the moment my muscles are soft and bouncy. (due to my bulking diet i guess, high carbs).

When your on cycle do you have a clean diet high in protein and high essential fats, rather than a bulking diet like mine?

Will make a new thread soon about my 2nd cycle, so i can start looking in to it in advance. From past reading im sure i read tren was a bit harsh.

Would like to remain lean and hard next cycle but put on good muscle mass. As my gf is winding me up saying ive gone fat!!

How long do you take off once you have done PCT b4 you hit it again?


----------



## s4m (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry havnt had time to read the whole thread, what you running for PCT?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

s4m said:


> Sorry havnt had time to read the whole thread, what you running for PCT?


  lazy [email protected] 

:ban: :ban:


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> lazy [email protected]
> 
> :ban: :ban:


Agreed


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Im thinking of adding Clen in next week, for 6-8 weeks, which will take me right up until my holiday. I read its good to use while in PCT?

Any thoughts on this idea?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

pbul2004 said:


> Im thinking of adding Clen in next week, for 6-8 weeks, which will take me right up until my holiday. I read its good to use while in PCT?
> 
> Any thoughts on this idea?


Seems to get the thumbs up for pct due to its anti-catabolic properties mate. sounds good.

you using ketotifen (sp?) to run clen that long or standard 2weeks on/off?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

pbul2004 said:


> Im thinking of adding Clen in next week, for 6-8 weeks, which will take me right up until my holiday. I read its good to use while in PCT?
> 
> Any thoughts on this idea?


I would give the body a rest if it was me.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

I dont know much about clen / doses and how it should be run etc.

But my thoughts were to run it up until my holiday on 5th June, to get cut up and bit more lean looking for my hols.

Is this not such a good idea even run at a low dose?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> I dont know much about clen / doses and how it should be run etc.
> 
> But my thoughts were to run it up until my holiday on 5th June, to get cut up and bit more lean looking for my hols.
> 
> Is this not such a good idea even run at a low dose?


You can run it a low dose but as GL has pointed out you will need an anti-histamine like ketotifin if you run it longer than 2 on 2 off.

The anti-catabolic effects have not been studied in humans so it's debatable but imo it's quite possible but i think it's difficult to put an exact dose on when this may happen, too little and you won't get the effect and too much could be catabolic, i'd start at no more than 25mcg ED and increase the dose by a little E2D depending on how you are reacting to it.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

pbul2004 said:


> lol nar not personally pi55ing in it. Glad its ok to wack it in the fat of belly. Was a bit unsure when my mate said do it there.
> 
> Anyway i went the docs today and told him after alot or stuttering that im on gear. His response wasnt bad, he joked and said its worked since last time i saw you, are you happy with the results! lol. Put me at ease.
> 
> ...


Weird cause my father developed type 2 diabetes. This from what I have read is due to excess weight which he was carrying and low testosterone which he has had.

Not sure why test would cause diabetes? But I'm no doctor. Where's Pauly and others....


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

clen is normally ran 2weeks on 2weeks off. as your receptors are quickly saturated. dont run eca on the 2weeks of as u wont allow your receptors to fully recover.

day1:20mgs

day2:40mgs

day3:60mgs

day4:80mgs

Day5:100mgs

Day6-14:120mgs

NOTE: thats a guide asses your tolerance as you go and stick to a dose where you are comfortable i.e you may not be able to go any higher than 80mgs.

if you run ketotifin you can run clen longterm, as it refreshed the receptors, but run a clen does half of what you normally would. take ketotifin at night as it makes you drowsy.

One last note clen wont magically "rip" you up, your diet has to be tight and i think you may be running pct soon? not sure but cutting calories wont be a good i idea. so think carefully about clen.

hope this helps


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks growing lad and mars for the info there, but i think i might leave the clen from things i have read. Just wanted something that could lend a hand in me shredding some fat and cutting up a bit b4 my holiday, along with a changed diet.

I think im going to stick with the bulking diet over PCT to make sure i dont loose a lot. But after that what kind of diet will i need to come down to? Will it be a gradual lowering of carbs, or just little, if any carbs and high in protein and essential fats?

And how much cardio will i need to do?

Will lowering or cutting out the carbs = less calories which will = less gains???


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

dont make it to complicated, keep your calories high during pct as if you were on cycle, add in a bit of cardio after a couple of weeks.

when you wanna drop some lard, you simply need to burn more calories than you take in. bw (lbs) x 15 will be roughly maintenance, so either eat at this level and add in some cardio, or slightly reduce calories by say 10% and adjust again when fat loss stalls, or even better some cardio and a slight calorie defecit.

always keep protein high lbm (lbs) x 1.5 should suffice, and reduce your calories from your energy nutrients (carbs and fats), its not like your trying to get contest lean so dont just immediately eliminate all carbs. i doubt youl have to go lower than 150g carbs if you make subtle changes to calories and cardio each week. hope this helps.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

You will probably find that a lot of the flab is in fact water, not fat.

Just cut back on the carbs, either now or post cycle and add in cardio if you haven't already.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think the adex is starting to work now, as some water retention is going down, even though im loosing abit of bulk, im looking abit more lean. My gf noticed it last night, she said ive lost weight.

I am going to cut down on the carbs abit, as there is quite alot in my diet and add cardio as follows -

Monday - Chest + Triceps then 15min cardio

Tuesday or Wednesday - Back + Biceps then 15min cardio

Thursday - Shoulders + Abs + 15 min Cardio

Friday - Legs + Abs + 15min Cardio

That should loose the water retention and or fat, would it be worth adding in cardio on none training days as well?

After PCT i will do a lean diet consisting of High Protein, High Essential fats and low carbs.

If i do that i should still gain muscle mass but keep my fat/water retention low...right?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah i will be eating a lot, but more protein, will still have carbs...but not as much to avoid bloat and water retention.

Does my plan sound ok to change diet... would this work to keep my muscle and keep growing but keeping in trim?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

My last week of test this thursday...just wondering if its worth doing winstrol in a the end?

Any thoughts on this, or leave it as it is?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I would, otherwise it's dead time with exogenous test dropping and endogenous test suppressed.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

prop for last 2 weeks when off the test e. need something to make up that gap. why winstrol?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

ok cheers, i was thinking of winstrol to harden the muscles up a little and look bit leaner.

Its my last week this week, so should i get some winny or test p, how much do i need if i take winny or test p?

Would i jump into pct straight after the extra 2 weeks or will i need a 2 week break b4 PCT?

eg:

10 weeks test

week 11 and 12 - test p or winny

week 13 and 14 - break... // or do PCT here with no 2 week break?

week 15 pct for 4 weeks?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

pbul2004 said:


> ok cheers, i was thinking of winstrol to harden the muscles up a little and look bit leaner.
> 
> Its my last week this week, so should i get some winny or test p, how much do i need if i take winny or test p?
> 
> ...


PCT to start around 3 days after last prop jab mate :thumbup1:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

why take a 2 week break after test p? you really need to read up on the different tests mate and educate yourself, there is loads of threads on the different tests and how peopel have used them and their PCt protocols for those cycles. i would never put anything in my body nowdays unless i knew everything about it.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

itraininthedark said:


> lazy [email protected]
> 
> :ban: :ban:


Less of that mister.. :nono:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Goose said:


> Less of that mister.. :nono:


Jealous are you goosey?? il give you some attending too... :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

itraininthedark said:


> Jealous are you goosey?? il give you some attending too... :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


Haha no no no not jealous jsut s4m's a decent guy. No harm meant.

We will tag team you for that - ultimate bummage coming your way :lol:

**warning**

**Hi-jack alert**


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Goose said:


> Haha no no no not jealous jsut s4m's a decent guy. No harm meant.
> 
> We will tag team you for that - ultimate bummage coming your way :lol:
> 
> ...


oh fcuk!! a riot in the dungeon!!  :2guns: :2guns:


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

I know mate, i have ALOT of learning to do! I admit that, im new to all this! I did do research on the test e cycle.

Why test p over winny...just wondering?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

When i first went to do my first jab...i backed out and wasted a weeks worth of test. Which has resulted in my last week, not being able to get hold of 1 shot to finish off the cycle...as not many people would sell one shot.

Anyway i have left x1 250mg test e and some of my mates SUS.

My mate is saying just do the sus....What you guys then i dont think it would make much of a difference but im a newbie to gear so just wanted check. Or leave the sus and just do the 1 250mg shot of test....or both?????


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Sus will be fine mate.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Personally just run the test e at 250mg. If you throw in the sus you'll have to wait 3 weeks instead of 2 to carry out pct. Just prolonging it imo.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

you could do the sus wont really matter, if you need to wait another week for PCt, its no big issue.. then again i take what i get my hands on


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

another week wont matter to wait for PCT. I'll do the sus.

Theres 250mg test e left over, should i do that as well or just f'ck if off?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

you ve just asked the exact same question again which we've all answered, if your unsure about something re-read the answers instead of posting the same question over and over.

simply: i would just take both, others would not and just stick with the one shot of test e, AS ANSWERED EARLIER.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

i know mate, im just paranoid thats all!! I worry too much!

Anyway, i did both lol. Did 250 test and 250 sus.

All done now, gutted lol. Wait 3 weeks for PCT coz of the sus!

I have also bought clen which i intend to do 2week on 2week off up to my holiday in June!!!!


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Getting my Clen on Monday and will be doing :-

Hopefully i will maintain my muscle and loose cut fat and cut me up abit, and maybe gain a bit as well.

Will be doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off up until my holiday on 5th June!

day1:20mgs

day2:40mgs

day3:60mgs

day4:80mgs

day5:100mgs

day6-14:120mgs


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

maintain muscle: Heavy workouts - good diet

Loose fat - Clen will help but dont get overly excited, rely on diet dont know how many times you have been told this.

Gain a bit - gain what a bit? size? thought you were trying to cut up??

think you need to read up a bit more. How are you supposed to lose weight and gain at the same time?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Am still in the process of sorting out my diet. I know its all about diet.

One of my mates said when he was on clen he got pretty lean from it but he noticed an increase in muscle and it helped him maintain what he gained from his cycle (similar to what i did).

The adex has really helped, i look alot more lean. I will try and get some pics up tonight.

I know i repeat myself a lot lol, but pi55 you off, but thanks for being patient and responding and helping us out all the time....Much appreciated!!


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

we're all here to help,

increase in muscle from clen? are you sure he was not using something else with it at the time? there are studies that showed clen caused muscle growth in horses or rats or something?? at stupid doses?? not too sure but i know it is debatable.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah he said he was using clen in PCT and it helped him lean up and he noticed abit of added muscle. Not loads, but a slight difference.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

it most likey did aid in his leaning up(along with DIET), the added muscle could be from him keeping good DIET and maintaining good training principles throught out the PCt period. Everyone is different, what your mate gains off you may/may not gain off... dont look at how others are gaining or what they are using and expect it to have the same effect on you, everyone reacts differently to different compounds.


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah very true...I'll see how it goes. I have made great gains and im more than happy! I can see a considerable difference between my first pics and how i am now! My diet has been very strict even tho it was a bulking diet, i have not had any rubbish at all, and it has paid off!

The only thing that is bothering me (since last night). I went to get my HCG jab at my mates, and realised that there is only enough for 2 more jabs left!

Started HCG Kickstart at 1500iu x3 then 500iu EOD, which i have enough to last me to the 26th March. I started on 10th March.

With 500iu x2 left what is the best way to work it now, do the 500iu each week continuing the adex or just use what i have till thursday?


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Started Clen today...feeling abit jittery lol.

Will be changing diet after PCT, slowly lowering the carbs.

Looking a lot leaner, think its the adex removing water retention!

Finish HCG 2moz as well, so hope thats done the trick. All seems to be ok up to now since the test. Only time will tell when its totally out my system i guess.

Spots are going down slowly thanks to the Quinoderm cream.

Due to start Doxycycline again in 2 weeks time, when the test is out of my system.

And im going to get my bloods done next week, usual checks of liver, cholestral etc


----------



## pbul2004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Start PCT this Thurs!

I want to go back on gear :-( lol

My mates starting Test this week, gutted!


----------



## dantheman (Feb 8, 2009)

im sure i gained muscle on clens.


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

OP you done a review of gains on your 10 week cycle?


----------

